# Osha training free download ملفات تدريب اوشا للتحميل



## safety113 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه الملفات باللغتين الانكليزية والاسبانية
احذف اي لغة لا تريدها
واستمتع بالاخرى
مع اطيب التحيات
​*Cultures Languages & Safety: *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
 *Biological Hazards: *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Accident Investigation: *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Excavations: (with glossary) *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Fall Protection: (with glossary) *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Hazard Communication: *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Hazardous Energy Control: (with glossary) *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Hazard Identification: *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Industrial Vehicles: (with glossary) *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 
 *Machine Safeguarding: (with glossary) *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Manual Material Handling: *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Occupational Health: *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Portable Ladders: (with glossary) *
 


Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Restaurant Tip Sheets *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
 *Safety committees and safety meetings: *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Scaffolds: (with glossary) *



Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint
 *Slide Guards: (with glossary)*



Audio guided, online
Module in PDF, PowerPoint
Tailgate in PDF, PowerPoint
Overhead in PDF, Powerpoint


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام الله ينور عليك


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد اسعد

الموضوع فية اسبانى و انت عارف ثقافة اخوك سيد المانى بس

جزالك الله خير


----------



## عمروصلاح (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## safety113 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط تعمل 100 % 

اضغط على الكلمات الملونة
مثالك اضغط الآن على الكلمة التي اسمها بور بوينت بالانكليزي

powerpoint

فيعطيك خيارين اما فتح الملف او حفظه قم بالحفظ
واهلا بك


----------



## asla (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر شكرا_


----------



## علىلبدرى (26 فبراير 2011)

لحضراتكم كل التحية وأدعو الله تعالى أن افيد هذا الملتقى 
 واستفيد منه 
ولكم جميعا تحياتى مدير المنتدى ومشرفى وأعضاء


----------



## safety113 (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمروركم
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2011)

*Ossh standards*

مشكور أخي أحمد
ذكرتني بملف عملته منذ زمن حول كل روابط ملفات معايير الأوشا للتحميل المباشر
وهذا الملف في المرفقات


----------



## احمد آل حميد (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا العمل المثمر​


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر
ولك من القلب الف شكر استاذنا الغالي م غسان على اضافتك الرائعة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (7 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2011)

تسلم أخي احمد
وعلى فكرة توقيعك مميز باحتوائه على مواضيع هامة جداً


----------



## safety113 (8 مايو 2011)

انت المميز معلمنا الغالي
وبالنسبة للتوقيع اقوم كل حوالي شهرين بتغيير الروابط لتنشيط المواضيع القديمة والتي يبحث عنها الناس
تقبل تحياتي الحارة


----------



## mohamedmashaly (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedmashaly (9 يونيو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## hamoodi1979 (24 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (24 يونيو 2011)

thanks a lot friends


----------



## medhat56 (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جهد مشكور


----------



## mohamedmashaly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## mustafaelmontsri (17 سبتمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان وبارك الله فيك


----------

